# Happy birthday to our hemp goddess!!!



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday The Hemp Goddess


View attachment marijuana cake.jpg


View attachment thank you for smoking pot.jpg


View attachment plumber.jpg
   Thank you for all you do. Much love my friend!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 19, 2015)

View attachment happy-hippie-birthday-you-happy-birthday-hippie-van-music-philosophy-1354488310.jpg


----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2015)

happy b-day hg.:banana:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG. And hopes ya have many more.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday  H.G. Hope that you have a wonderfully High day....


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 19, 2015)

.

w00t w00t !!

ENJOY your day



:48:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday THG


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Happy THG. And, many many more.

I love the pic weedhopper but there is one major thing missing from that plumbing scene. Anyone beside me notice what it is? It is something plumbers are famous for.



Happy Birthday THG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2015)

yesser


----------



## Kraven (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG. I though I would make you a special treat for your birthday....


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG. Many more to come


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you all.  I haven't been here much lately.  Thanks Rosebud, Hamster, and Hush for all you guys do.  I have been quite sick, but hope I am at the tail end of this respiratory thing that I seem to get every year.  I think I am on the mend, but as still quite tired and weak.  To compound things we got over 24" of snow since Thursday evening and I almost lost one of my dogs to ingestion of some kind of poison--probably antifreeze.  He spend 2 days at the vet and my friends drove me 3 hours today to pick him up.  We are not out of the woods yet as he could have some residual kidney problems.  

Thanks all for the good wishes.  You guys are the best!  I am now going to pour me a glass of holiday eggnog, load the vaporizer, and kick back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2015)

Hope you get to feeling better my friend. Have a good drink.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy b day goddess!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon! :heart:


----------



## zem (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG! I just saw this  oh wow whhat a beautiful cake Rose has prepared for you, enjoy!


----------



## Bongofury (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG. Hope you feel better soon. I hope your dog gets better too.


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm late but Happy belated birthday THG !--Two potatoes standing on a corner --Never mind !


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

guess im a bit late too---HAPPY B-DAY THG---:woohoo::lama::headbang::clap::48:


----------



## The Poet (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy birthday 'The Hemp Goddess',


                   The Poet and Tobias-dog


----------



## rasta (Dec 23, 2015)

happy birthday and thank you


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday THG and Thanks for all you do.


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 28, 2015)

Few days late, but happy birthday all the same THG! :48:


----------

